# Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Rawse)



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/pho_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(5-0)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=21&statsId2=6&">vs</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/dal_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(4-4)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/suns">Phoenix Suns</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/mavericks">Dallas Mavericks</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>May 9-15, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> Games 1-2: 10:30 EST, Game 3: 9:30 EST, Game 4: TBA</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.americawestarena.com">America West Arena</a>, Phoenix, AZ; <a href="http://www.americanairlinescenter.com">American Airlines Center</a>, Dallas, TX</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBATV; Games 1-2: TNT, Game 3: ESPN</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html">NBA-ALP</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3103.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3520.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3417.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3332.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3607.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3103&statsId2=3333&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3520&statsId2=3023&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3417&statsId2=3732&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3332&statsId2=3252&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3607&statsId2=3117&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3333.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3023.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3732.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3252.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3117.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Series Coverage*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* FOX *|* NBA *|* Yahoo!
*Local Media Coverage*: AZ Daily Star *|* AZ Republic *|* Dallas Morning News *|* Dallasbasketball.com
*Game Previews*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4 
*Live Updates*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4
*Play by Play*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4
*Game Recap*: Game 1 *|* Game 2 *|* Game 3 *|* Game 4
*Game Photos*: Mavericks *|* Suns 
*bbb.net Postseason Game Threads*: 
 v  *|* v  *|*  v  
*bbb.net Game Threads*: Phoenix Forum *|* Dallas Forum


*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​

Game 1: Phoenix 127 Dallas 102


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas*

Who is the shadowy mystery Maverick in their second picture? Is it a secret?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas*



G-Force said:


> Who is the shadowy mystery Maverick in their second picture? Is it a secret?


Nope. Finley is so dark it makes a shadow :biggrin: Dunno though, his pic won't show.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

You're welcome. :bsmile:

As far as Finley's pic goes, FoxSports just doesn't have a headshot for him for whatever reason. Not sure why, but he's probably the biggest star who is just faceless for them. :whoknows:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Might as well put 2 darks shadows, one for Dampier. :biggrin:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Might as well put 2 darks shadows, one for Dampier. :biggrin:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

5 hours and counting till game time. We need this boys.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I suppose that the Suns are going to stick with what worked in Game 1. It looks like Dallas is going to have to make the most adjustments for tonight's game, huh?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I suppose that the Suns are going to stick with what worked in Game 1. It looks like Dallas is going to have to make the most adjustments for tonight's game, huh?


Dallas is going to adjust but nothing is going to work :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

Mmmmm, so far we looked very tensed. Amare is trying too hard. We may need to change a little bit 'cause the refs aren't really favoring Amare right now. 

He was like 1 on 4 at one time.... lol He should pass out for the easy shots.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

Gee, am I the only here tonight? LOL 

I feel lonley....

Jimmy is saying "are you lonely tonight.... are you lonely tonight...."


Well, we cut the deficit to 9. Our defense turned up and JJax finally made a 3pt!!!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

I'm here. 

Dallas has definately made some adjustments. Phoenix doesn't like to foul, but they will foul if you put pressure on them offensively. Dallas has to keep attacking and make the refs blow their whistle. You can tell that they are trying to make this a slower and more physical game. Their defense is loads better tonight too. At least they are contesting some shots.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

Man, I hope JJ is not injured... he's been our Iron Man for 2 seasons now. 

Ouch...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

Man, JJ is gone for the night. He better comes back on Friday!!


Ok, Jim Jackson, now it's your turn to show why we got you and why you deserve to be on the Suns' team instead of Hornets. You've done it twice against the Griz. You want to be on a championship caliber team, you've got it now! 

Guys, let's light it up!!! 1pt deficit!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

HOW IN THE HELL IS THAT A FOUL ON AMARE??? He just let Dampier go... WTF???


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



dissonance19 said:


> Might as well put 2 darks shadows, one for Dampier. :biggrin:


:laugh: :|

:biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

Suns by 2pt going to 4th. 

Jim Jackson did step up!!! 

Nash hasn't rested yet... oh please, Nash, you gotta suck it up to finish this game no matter how tired you are. 

Marion is the man. Man, he flies so high and fast.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

Ouch... Finely is ON FIRE. lol


Q, love your 3pt!!! Good that we let Nash rest a bit. It's worth it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

WE'LL MEET MAVS AT DALLAS!!! 

Let Suns' ROAD GAME dominance begin! 


PS: I hope JJ is ok... we miss his 20+pt.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

*This series just got VERY interesting....WOW

Anything to say about Damp now? Dude played awesome.*


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *This series just got VERY interesting....WOW
> 
> Anything to say about Damp now? Dude played awesome.*


You thought Dampier was awesome??? In what way? 

He still sucks. He could only show some "good stuff" when Mavs was leading. In crucial time, he sits on the bench. You call this "awesome"?? You call this a 73mil guy? 

Dampier scored only because Suns is way undersized and Amare didn't want to foul him. Any center could have scored on us but he certainly wasn't good enough to dominate us. Dampier's FT is so bad but since we can't afford to be in foul trouble, Amare had to let him go sometimes. If it's another team, he would have been fouled a lot more often to take advantage of his bad FT. 


The game goes to Finely. Even Dirk sucked in the 4th quarter. That last shot is a dagger but it was Finely who pulled Mavs together.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



jibikao said:


> You thought Dampier was awesome??? In what way?
> 
> He still sucks. He could only show some "good stuff" when Mavs was leading. In crucial time, he sits on the bench. You call this "awesome"?? You call this a 73mil guy?
> 
> ...


*Damp did play awesome...15 points and 12 rebounds, 7 offensive. He created so many 2nd chance oppurtunities, and most important of all, he neutralized Amare......

Yes, if we keep winning, and he plays these types of games (which he did all season), he is DEFINITLY worth 72 million.....*


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *Damp did play awesome...15 points and 12 rebounds, 7 offensive. He created so many 2nd chance oppurtunities, and most important of all, he neutralized Amare......
> 
> Yes, if we keep winning, and he plays these types of games (which he did all season), he is DEFINITLY worth 72 million.....*


We'll see about that in Game 3.  You don't need to show me the stats. I don't really look at them. I watch the game. 

Amare is still young. He has the tendency to go 1-3 or even 1-4 without passing out the ball. Amare was frustrated 'cause Mavs wanted to shut in down. Amare is much better in the 2nd half after calming down a bit.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

*Definitly...that is why we won the game tonight. That is why Amare is more important to the Suns than Nash IMO......shut down Amare and it is much easier to beat the Suns.

Game 3 should be crazy.
*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, I knew this would happen. That Dallas would fight back. But I wish we coulda sustained it. We had our chances and screwed it up. And It gets worse because on TNT they just said JJ has a fracture near his eye or his face and WILL miss fridays game and maybe game 4. This does not look good for us w/o him.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

ive gotta disagree, nash is DEFINITELY more important than amare. both are vital, but without nash, we lack a strong floor general. Amare is solid and one of our strongest assets, but we can rely on our shots. Theres a reason we went 0-6 when nash went down. and also, the one game that marion was out, the suns lost by double digits. those two are the most critical parts of our team.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *Definitly...that is why we won the game tonight. That is why Amare is more important to the Suns than Nash IMO......shut down Amare and it is much easier to beat the Suns.
> 
> Game 3 should be crazy.
> *


I disagree. 

Did you watch the game? Nash is the only reason why we could compete tonight without JJ. His leadership was excellent in the end. Nash didn't shoot well but he sure made sure we have great shots. 

Not taking away Amare's game but Nash's pick&roll is deadly and he can do it even with Hunter if Hunter plays more. 


Any piece in Suns is vital. I don't like saying who is more important than who but I certainly don't agree Nash is less important than Amare especially after tonight's game. 

Shutting down Amare is not that hard. Amare still needs to learn how to make pass out of double team with QUICK decision. He hesitates too much sometimes. He either chooses to pass out quickly or goes inside before the double team comes.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



Ezmo said:


> ive gotta disagree, nash is DEFINITELY more important than amare. both are vital, but without nash, we lack a strong floor general. Amare is solid and one of our strongest assets, but we can rely on our shots. Theres a reason we went 0-6 when nash went down. and also, the one game that marion was out, the suns lost by double digits. those two are the most critical parts of our team.


I agree that Marion is just as important as Amare/Nash. 

I think these 3 are unstoppable. These 3 are the two best COMBOS in NBA. I was actually amazed when I see that number. lol 


Marion is awesome. His quickness really amazes me sometimes. Amare is quick too but sometimes he plays with too much stubbornness. I know going inside is great but when Mavs was trying to shut him down, he should pass out a bit more.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



dissonance19 said:


> Well, I knew this would happen. That Dallas would fight back. But I wish we coulda sustained it. We had our chances and screwed it up. And It gets worse because on TNT they just said JJ has a fracture near his eye or his face and WILL miss fridays game and maybe game 4. This does not look good for us w/o him.


Ouch...they say that? Man... there goes our 20/5/5 guy. sigh. 

Man... I hate injuries. Why does it have to happen now....


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



jibikao said:


> Ouch...they say that? Man... there goes our 20/5/5 guy. sigh.
> 
> Man... I hate injuries. Why does it have to happen now....


It seems to happen every postseason. I was hopeing that it wouldn't happen at all this postseason. JJ is fastly becoming one of my fav players.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



jibikao said:


> Ouch...they say that? Man... there goes our 20/5/5 guy. sigh.
> 
> Man... I hate injuries. Why does it have to happen now....


Yep, they said that. And yep, this sucks. I hate injuries as well. We coulda used him late in the game tonight too. And everyone knows we cannot afford to lose anyone. This game was important because we coulda stole this game w/o one of our starters and go up 2-0. But I guess Jim Jackson and Barbosa have to REALLY step it up in game 3 and possibly game 4.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Suns depth will be tested and this could be a blessing in disgause <- sp?. This may give Barb and JimJ a chance to step up.

When Van Horn got hurt for us, we had Quis step up and take some productive minutes.


----------



## SirChaz (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

This sucks.

Congrats to the Mavs, they just played better. 

Finley was amazing as he tends to be from time to time.


The flagrant and the injury really hurt. I am not sure it was flagrant but the was contact in a bad position. 

Very close and exciting game. It should be a great series of basketball.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



SMDre said:


> The Suns depth will be tested and this could be a blessing in disgause <- sp?. This may give Barb and JimJ a chance to step up.
> 
> When Van Horn got hurt for us, we had Quis step up and take some productive minutes.


Depth has never been our strength. We have 7 players that can handle the situation. If you watch Suns games, you should know it. When we calculate how to win games, we don't predict who is going to get injured. Well, even if they do try to predict who "may" get injured, it's certainly not JJ. He's been injury free for the past 2 seasons. 


Losing JJ is a big TROUBLE. Now Nash has to play 40+ mins unless Barbosa steps up. Jim Jackson will have his game time but it's Nash that I am worried more about than JimJ. 


Van Horn is decent but Mavs can lose him. I seriously don't think Mavs is a lesser team without him. There is no comparison when Mavs loses Van Horn and Suns loses JJ. Absolutely no comparison. 

Of all the starters, Q is the only one that may get replaced with Jim Jackson but not JJ. JJ plays the most mins throughout the season because he covers both point guard and shooting guard position and he has the size advantage when he runs point. Now, unless Barbosa suddenly realizes "this is it!", I don't like our chances in this series. We can't afford injuries...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



SirChaz said:


> This sucks.
> 
> Congrats to the Mavs, they just played better.
> 
> ...


Wow, big difference between you Suns fans and the Rocket fans who blame every single loss on something like refs or luck or a conspiracy against Yao.

It's kind of refreshing to hear someone say the Mavs played better.

That injury was unfortunate. I think after looking at the replay that it definitely was not a flagrant. Johnson tried to catch himself by attempting to grab the rim which is what sent his feet out from under him. Hopefully the injury won't keep him out long.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*

That was a nasty fall though. Landing face first and all. I think he'll be fine, its not the type of injury that will be a lot of trouble later. Except maybe he'll have to wear a mask like Bron or Rip.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn what a tough loss.  I thought Q's 3 at the end was going down. I cried after it went out..jk. Finley was on FIRE damn that hurt. Every shot that left his hands I thought was going in. :sigh: Even worse, we lose JJ for games 3 and 4. We now need more backup guards or Leandro has to step it up. I reallly don't like Dirk, he exaggerates everything and it gets really annoying. Well tough loss, hope we can pull one out in Dtown.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Western Conference Semifinals Game 2: Phoenix vs. Dallas (Thanks for your GT Raws*



Drewbs said:


> That was a nasty fall though. Landing face first and all. I think he'll be fine, its not the type of injury that will be a lot of trouble later. Except maybe he'll have to wear a mask like Bron or Rip.


I don't think the mask will protect his eye? At least Stack showed class and went over and patted JJ on the back and told him he didn't mean to do that.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I watched the fourth quarter after getting home from wedding survival dance lessons. Teh Suns hung in there and bounced back from being down by six in the final two minutes. Unfortunately, our go-to guys did not make shots like they usually do in the final minute and Dirk hit his shot. I wanted so much to win that game.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Seriouly, when Finley scores 30, Mavs will most likely beat suns. Last time Mavs beat the suns, Finley scored 30 also.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its not just Finley...COuld be any one of Terry/Finley/Stackhouse/KVH.....

If anyone of those guys get into the 20's...then watch out and better be prepared for a LOSS :banana:

<img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/too_vimal/Mavs/sig-cnt.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------

